# Holy moly the ticks!



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

ajkulish said:


> I took my dog to some state land at 25 mile and gratiot for a bit of training in the ponds, and after training and hiking, he had easily 50 ticks on him, and i had a few on myself. When i took him up north to Hoist lakes to backpack last weekend, he only acquired 3. Strange.
> 
> My buddy had also mentioned that the larger ticks out right now do not carry lyme as much as the smaller ones you encounter later in summer. Can someone shed some light on this, and what the different species are and look like?


The dog had 50 and you had only three because the dog covered more ground.be glad you don't move as fast as the dog.lol


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

slowpaya said:


> omg that's insane :coco:


No doubt. He is half lab half border collie, so he has very thick fur which is a saving grace. Most of his body is unaffected because they can't get to his skin through his coat, but they would stay in the coat and move around slowly. So i would check his ears and pull 5 or 6 off, and then leave him be for an hour. When I would come back, they had moved around, and i would pull a few more off his ears. I did that for a day after we got back. I will not be returning there until it cools down lol.



birdhntr said:


> The dog had 50 and you had only three because the dog covered more ground.be glad you don't move as fast as the dog.lol


No doubt about that. Plus wants to explore the thickest foliage lol


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Real bad ticks this year. Everytime I'm out me and the dogs get them. I took a pee one time and, yep, had one burrowed in on the head of my Johnson. I freaked out for a minute.


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sounds like you need to cover that Johnson.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

yous guys keep bragging about how many ticks you get during your times in the cover, Big Brother is going to want to issue you a special license for "bagging" so many. Both Ticks and Big Brother are parasites you know!


----------

